# Do any of your wives wear a "Mrs. Mason" pin?



## cemab4y (Aug 7, 2009)

My wife works in real estate, and has to drive all over northern Virginia. She also travels to Russia, every year or two, alone. I got her a rhinestone "Mrs. Mason" pin, so she can identify herself as the wife of a Mason. I told her, if she ever gets in a jam, or needs help, to find a man with a masonic ring, and ask for help.  

Some masonic wives, wear a "blue slipper" pin, it is shaped like a shoe-print, and it has the square and compasses on it. 

I am interested in any one here on this forum, has purchased either of these for their wives. I would also like to know, if anyone's wife has had to call on a brother mason for assistance when traveling.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 7, 2009)

I personally have not found a pin I like. To me the Blue Slipper pin is too small. It could be easily over looked. I wish she a shirt that has WIFE OF A WIDOWS SON or something. I am like you though in the sense I would not want my wife to travel alone with out some sort of plan. I just have not seen one I like. 

I guess I should let you all know that I am not married but I am in a serious relationship and I have thought about this quite a bit. We actually had a discussion about putting masonic decals on her car but she insisted that they were ugly and didn't like them. I tried to convince her it was not for looks. I guess you know the outcome......no stickers.


----------



## js4253 (Aug 7, 2009)

How about one of those lighted signs like they put on top of the pizza delivery cars!


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 7, 2009)

Check out:

FreeMason Store : Your Masonic Superstore with 3500+ items on sale at 30-50% off!

They have many nice items.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 7, 2009)

My wife has a slipper pin and I am going to buy her the pendant.  The GLOT sales these. they also sell a sticker, I believe.

Owls84, my wife feels the same way about car emblems.  Additionally, I have an personal objection, due to my aggressive nature behind the wheel (don't want to reflect badly upon Masonry) and I have heard folks generalize that one reason we put them on is to get out of tickets. 

So, my solution was to get a nice emblem, put a magnet on it and put it in the glove box.  I told her if she ever had car problems or any other distress to stick on the back of the car.  A couple of weeks ago, she had a flat about ten miles from home so I was able to get there in a few minutes.  I told here to put the emblem on if she wanted to, but she didn't want to get out of the car in traffic.  I wonder if someone would have stopped, should had her do it to see.  I know this, two or three police cars passed her up.


----------



## JBD (Aug 7, 2009)

My wife, daughter and DIL (son is a MM) all have the small slipper on their car window - it is only about 3/4 of an inch.  In fact my daughter who is a college student came up and asked me for one for her car.

I have given all of them pins as well.  They do not wear them all the time, but they do have them.  

They also know they can approach a MM and ask for assistance.


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 7, 2009)

I hope that Texas can get Official Masonic vehicle license plates soon. In Virginia, we have about 12 different plates, Blue Lodge, Eastern Star, Shrine, Prince Hall, Scottish Rite,etc.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Aug 7, 2009)

cemab4y said:


> My wife works in real estate, and has to drive all over northern Virginia. She also travels to Russia, every year or two, alone. I got her a rhinestone "Mrs. Mason" pin, so she can identify herself as the wife of a Mason. I told her, if she ever gets in a jam, or needs help, to find a man with a masonic ring, and ask for help.
> 
> Some masonic wives, wear a "blue slipper" pin, it is shaped like a shoe-print, and it has the square and compasses on it.
> 
> I am interested in any one here on this forum, has purchased either of these for their wives. I would also like to know, if anyone's wife has had to call on a brother mason for assistance when traveling.


My wife wears her slipper pin when she travels, and her decal is always on her car.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok I know the slipper is really for when they are traveling alone.  My wife wanted to wear hers to our installation, but I wasn't sure how this would go over with some of the more season brothers.  I think she would maybe wear it in other circumstances on occasion as well.

So, can she where it as an accessory in other situations? Or is it strictly for traveling?

Brings up another question as well, what are the rules on the wife of a MM wearing the S&C of other masonic emblems?  I have heard of widows wearing certain things.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 7, 2009)

cemab4y said:


> .... I told her, if she ever gets in a jam, or needs help, to find a man with a masonic ring, and ask for help....



I conned my wife into watching some of The Man Who Would Be King. See made it all the way through the train scene.  After Peachy said it, I told if she ever need it help and could identify a Brother Mason, to go ask him to help her "for the sake of a Widow's Son".  I'm sure she forgot.


----------



## david918 (Aug 7, 2009)

I remember a story one of my cousins told me.She was married the day after she graduated from high school in the metropolis of Louise Tx. in the late 50's.Her husband was in the Air Force and a couple of weeks after the marriage he was assigned to Newfoundland.Being from such a big city there had been no reason for her to travel much so she was kinda terrified that she would have to fly to Newfoundland alone but she said that our uncle gave her a square and compass pin to wear and told her that if she ever needed any help on her trip to display it.She said from then on she wore it when ever she had to travel and always felt reassured when she had it on.Her husband is not a mason she she still has great things to say about the craft.


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 7, 2009)

When my little girl was 5 years old she came out of the bedroom wearing a shrine clown pin.  My wife scolded her, "You are going to be in big trouble young lady when you lose your daddy's pin".

"My daddy doesn't mind 'cause he loves me", was my daughter's comeback.

Now my daughter is 20 years old and I still don't mind for the same reason. If she were to get lost today, I would like to think that a masonic emblem would lead her safely home.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Aug 7, 2009)

Nate Riley said:


> Ok I know the slipper is really for when they are traveling alone.  My wife wanted to wear hers to our installation, but I wasn't sure how this would go over with some of the more season brothers.  I think she would maybe wear it in other circumstances on occasion as well.
> 
> So, can she where it as an accessory in other situations? Or is it strictly for traveling?
> 
> Brings up another question as well, what are the rules on the wife of a MM wearing the S&C of other masonic emblems?  I have heard of widows wearing certain things.


Your wife can wear her pin anywhere and anytime she likes. There is no rule against her wearing it. Each year when a new Grand Master is installed, he presents his own jewelery to be purchased by the membership. There is usually a necklace type pendant  for your wife available at the Grand Lodge for purchase as well. Buy one and give it to her this year, the proceeds go to help the Grand Master with his operating Budget.


----------



## nick1368 (Aug 8, 2009)

cemab4y said:


> I hope that Texas can get Official Masonic vehicle license plates soon. In Virginia, we have about 12 different plates, Blue Lodge, Eastern Star, Shrine, Prince Hall, Scottish Rite,etc.



it would be nice if we could....i know it has been in the works.


----------



## JEbeling (Aug 8, 2009)

My grandmother wore her masonic pin on her collar every sunday morning going to the front row at the Baptist church.. ! it was her fathers and don't think anyone ever said a word to her.. ! I have it as a tie tack.. !


----------

